# Jojoba Substitute



## kellyincville (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm just getting back into making some b&b products after taking a break.  And wow!  If I knew there was a global jojoba shortage on the horizon, I would have bought more last winter!  

The properties of it that I really like and hope are in other carrier oils as well are 1) long shelf time, 2) available clear and deodorized, and 3) a light 'drying' oil.  Available organic and sustainable (if applicable) are a plus.  

Any suggestions for a substitution for jojoba?


----------



## Bergamia2504 (Nov 22, 2011)

I quite like Rice Bran Oil, light and dry, I use it in my whipped body butters.


----------



## lauramw71 (Nov 22, 2011)

ike either FCO (not as many nourishing properties as jojoba, but still a drier oil) and also avocado oil.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 22, 2011)

I like grape seed oil, it is nice, light and dry, as is apricot oil.  You won't get the shelf life out of them though.  Adding vitamin E will help.  Sadly, you wont find an oil like it.  If you are using jojoba in small amounts it isnt that bad, like lip balms, lol.  I think MMS had decent prices on smaller amounts, like 16oz.


----------



## Fragola (Nov 23, 2011)

Being inexperienced myself, I can't suggest a replacement. However, from what I heard, jojoba isn't an oil, but rather a wax. 

It also doesn't feel like an oil, but rather like a wax.

Which could mean that you shouldn't be searching for a replacement oil, but instead for a ... you know 

P.S._ I love that word, it has something powerful and decisive about it._


----------



## carebear (Nov 23, 2011)

strangely, jojoba doesn't feel waxy at all.  so no wax we have access to is going to give you anything like the feel of it.

i'd say fractionated coconut oil is fairly close, perhaps blended with some regular coconut oil or avocado oil.

grapeseed is great, but not bery stable, as someone pointed out.


----------



## Fragola (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, the other waxes we know seem much more dense. 

But I was wondering about blending a small quantity of wax into a light oil.


----------



## maya (Nov 23, 2011)

i like almond oil but there isn't anything like jojoba.


----------

